# It's Friday..........



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Breakers used not listed for panel
More than one conductor under a breaker terminal
More than one neutral per terminal
If this is a service panel - I can't see the main bonding jumper

That should at least scratch the surface...

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

neutrals not reidentified (well, I guess on 2011 that would be illegal anyway ?), all the things listed above

what is up with the main ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...never got the point of the 'drip loops' in panels when terminating breakers, makes it look like a rats nest!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> .........what is up with the main ?


What about it?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

usally on ite panels the tandems will only plug in at the bottom if its a 30/40


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

They stripped the wire back too much past the terminals..:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll just wait for the answer when you post it 8 pages and 6 weeks from now...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

360max said:


> ...never got the point of the 'drip loops' in panels when terminating breakers, makes it look like a rats nest!


its quicker than cutting each wire and making it look neat
save time = mo money
personally I think it looks like poo too but I do it if I swap panels - I do not like to reduce the wire size in case i need more in the future - ie I hate wire nuts in panels worse than loops


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Opened up a similar secnario in front of an apprentice today , and asked what violations do you see?

after a brief hmmm haw session, the observation that it was 

*A FORKIN' MESS*

came forth

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> its quicker than cutting each wire and making it look neat
> save time = mo money.........


Well, let's see........ unless you land wire in the panel exactly the length you will need it to reach from the connector to the breaker, you'll install extra wire by default. How much time does it take to cut a wire and strip it compared to stripping the end and man-handling that pot of spaghetti back so you can install the panel cover?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Is it just me or are those service conductors melted?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

running dummy said:


> Is it just me or are those service conductors melted?


They look like ALU. conductors:thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

The violation is those pics coming from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3xdad said:


> The violation is those pics coming from you.:thumbsup:



It was a service call so I didn't have the luxury of pulling out the 'good' camera.

I did recommend a panel change, though. I counted 46 circuits.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I think installing an ITE panel with one of those craptastic 4-pole main breakers is an ethical violation.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I think installing an ITE panel with one of those craptastic 4-pole main breakers is an ethical violation.


We think the same way, its what I feel when instlling 200amp GEs:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I sense no danger here.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

running dummy said:


> Is it just me or are those service conductors melted?


At the very least "B" phase seems to be cooking


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

did you at least turn most of the crap on and amprobe it ? with the doubletapped 30s of suspect wire size and the melted insulation on B, plus the B side of the main doesn't seem right, I'm wondering if this is gonna melt.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

1 week goes by...


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> 1 week goes by...


Hey Ron what's up with your avatar? You a fan of Burt ?


----------



## redz (May 20, 2012)

phases aren't marked, neutral in a breaker


----------

